# How can I build a Mag tail switch?



## A123Powered (Apr 29, 2008)

I have been reading the forums for a few weeks, and have seen plenty of very cool Maglite mods with tail switches. 

I have a couple C and D hosts sitting around waiting for parts, and had an idea to make a tailswitch for one of them. The problem is, there are few decent switches out there that can handle the current, or the have the proper feel.

I would like to know if anyone out there would care to share how these are built? Or what switch is typically used in them?

I would also like to know if anyone has heard of using a cut down stock Mag C switch in a C or D host tailcap, and could maybe point me to a how-to or a thread describing the process? That is how I am planning to make a tailswitch for my D host. If there is no such thread, I will post my build pics here if successful.

The eventual use for the switch will be in a Mag85 4 C, or possibly a P7 shortie (maybe using a C host), DD from a single A123 cell.

Thanks.

I just tried the insert from a D switch in a C tailcap and it looks like a near perfect fit!


----------



## plasmaman (Apr 29, 2008)

This is what you need:






The switch is a judco
http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/962183-switch-pb-spst-14vdc-10a-40-4525-00.html

The spring is hard to find - it was for me anyway!

The circlips are easy - but NB they are different diameters. The contact board and switch retaining flange are simple to make.

Nice idea with the D switch insert, but tricky to mount in the tailcap and too tall??


----------



## Aircraft800 (Apr 29, 2008)

plasmaman,

You should sell a few of those nifty parts kits you have there! That contact board and switch retaining flange look like they take tools to create that most DIY don't have. I'd be in for at least two parts kits


----------



## nitnapz (Apr 29, 2008)

hell ya, i'd be down


----------



## d1dd1 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 29, 2008)

yes!

interested!


----------



## plasmaman (Apr 29, 2008)

you're all mad!


----------



## download (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes! we are crazy too!


----------



## download (Apr 29, 2008)

:green:


----------



## 07accordEX (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah seriously, id be in for a few


----------



## DonShock (Apr 29, 2008)

Aircraft800 said:


> .....That contact board and switch retaining flange look like they take tools to create that most DIY don't have......


Although it's not quite as "finished" a job as the work above, here's some pix of a very similar DIY tail switch I built with just a soldering iron, a drill, and a dremel tool. The board is just press fit into the groove in the tailcap. And the switch is the same although I got mine from BatterySpace.com.


----------



## warx23 (Apr 29, 2008)

count me in.. 

seriously why doesn't someone make a kit like this. Most of us can drill a hole and assemble parts.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Apr 29, 2008)

+1 

:thumbsup:


----------



## modamag (Apr 29, 2008)

That kit was developed by cmac. It was a very cost effective way of providing tailcap switch.

Other options (including mine) was way more costly to produce.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 29, 2008)

I have two Mag85's that use the original switch and the KIU mod. They seem to be holding up okay.

A shorty always looks cool but it would require machining at both ends and a custom bulb holder. I haven't seen anyone here offer those particular services alone. I looked into doing this locally but found the total costs to be prohibitive. I ended up having Mac build me a complete package. :shrug:


----------



## A123Powered (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the info plasmaman and DonShock, it is exactly what I have been looking for. Those switches look very finished and are probably beyond the capabilities of the tools I have on hand.

plasmaman, I assume that the spring clips will require two grooves cut on the inside of the cap so they can retain the assembly?

I have been looking over the Mag D insert and it looks like a good bet that it will work for a tailswitch. It can be cut down a little and should easily fit in a C cap, but I am not sure about the D cap. The mag switches are only about $5 online so it is worth a shot. I would probably just retain it with some glue or epoxy.

Flash Harry, finding somebody who will cut down a mag does look like a challenge, however If I need to I can kludge something together (I think I could get away with the head fixed to the body if necessary). None of the lights I have done so far are pretty, but they all work (so far).


----------



## DonShock (Apr 30, 2008)

A123Powered said:


> .....Flash Harry, finding somebody who will cut down a mag does look like a challenge,......


Mirage_Man did some great cutdown jobs for me a while back. You might see if he's still doing that service.


----------



## A123Powered (Apr 30, 2008)

DonShock said:


> Mirage_Man did some great cutdown jobs for me a while back. You might see if he's still doing that service.



Thanks for the tip. Mirage_Man's work looks amazing! I think I am going to hack something together first on the cheap, and then if it turns out well, maybe sink some cash into getting it done right.

I took the leap and started cutting my switch, then I got to the point of no return. The good news is that I think it will fit, but I have yet to figure how I will make the battery connection.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 30, 2008)

The tailcap mod looks so good, I don't think it will matter if it works or not! 

Nice photo hosting site too. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the tip DonShock. I know it sounds weird but I had my heart set on a Mag-twistie at one point. :sigh:


----------



## A123Powered (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, I am hoping to get it finished this weekend, but chances are it won't end up looking pretty on the inside (but it will work I think). The tailspring will be a challenge.


----------



## A123Powered (May 5, 2008)

I just got some free time to finish this up. It ain't pretty on the inside, but it works so far (I need to wait for the JB weld to cure before I really test it out). I found an old rainbird sprinkler head that fits the Mag D switch insert perfectly, so I cut it down to fit inside the tailcap and hold the switch (looks nasty in the pic, there was some dirt on a part of it that would not be used anyway):





Here it is cut down:




Then I had to add some solder wick and wire to the bottom to make a good contact with the tailcap which I had removed the anodizing from earlier:








The switch was gluded into the tube from the sprinkler head (I did not glue the black insert to the tailcap since it is pretty tight as is):





and some solder wick made the contact to a cut down Mag C spring:





Now to build a light to use it with (using Plasmaman's P7 Mag for inspiration).


----------



## Flash Harry (May 5, 2008)

Looking good so far. Does it all hold together if you turn it upside down?


----------



## A123Powered (May 5, 2008)

It seems pretty well in there, the insert had to be tapped in with a hammer so it is tight. The problem was getting a good contact with the tailcap so I had to stuff some more solder wick in there. I JB welded the switch to the insert and also the spring so they would not fall out. I tested it this morning and it seems to work OK. I would like to find a simple way to illuminate the switch, but that is probably not happening.


----------



## plasmaman (May 5, 2008)

A123Powered said:


> plasmaman, I assume that the spring clips will require two grooves cut on the inside of the cap so they can retain the assembly?


No you don't need grooves. The circlips are tight enough in the tailcap to retain it all, but I do press them in using a socket and vice (poor man's drill press!)


----------



## cmacclel (May 9, 2008)

I was selling the kits for the tailswitches upon request but the hole has to be exactly .650 +/- a few thousands to seat the rubber boot properly so using a drill would be out of the question unless you got real lucky 

Mac


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 14, 2008)

A123Powered said:


> I found an old rainbird sprinkler head that fits the Mag D switch insert perfectly, so I cut it down to fit inside the tailcap and hold the switch



Haha... I love it! Some of my favorite modding moments come from such discoveries, using random crap from around the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## Changchung (Mar 29, 2009)

plasmaman said:


> This is what you need:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hi, can you explain a little how to put the pieces togueter??? Thanks...* :twothumbs


----------



## schiesz (Mar 29, 2009)

And where to buy the other pieces besides the switch.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hopefully someone will kit these, I could use them occasionally. 

I could never find the right hole saw to cut the slug. 

plasmaman, did you hand make that kit pictured, or do you need a lathe, mill? Did you make any extra?


----------



## lumafist (Mar 30, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> Hopefully someone will kit these, I could use them occasionally.
> 
> I could never find the right hole saw to cut the slug.
> 
> plasmaman, did you hand make that kit pictured, or do you need a lathe, mill? Did you make any extra?


 
What he said and one more: 


Sharing is caring.......


----------



## DonShock (Mar 30, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> ...I could never find the right hole saw to cut the slug......


When I made mine, I just used the next largest hole saw and hand filed the PCB to fit. I used a dremel sanding drum to remove most of the material but finished it with a hand file, test fitting it as I went. One of the tricks Iused was using double sided tape to fix a washer on top of the PCB. For the MagD, a 1.25" washer is an almost perfect fit. Just sand down to the edge of the washer and very little tweaking with the file will have it drop right in to the normal tailspring groove, which is how I built mine. A little more sanding would be needed to fit down inside the tailcap like the kit shown does. For a MagC, a 1" washer is a little oversize and needs a fair amount of sanding down befrore it will fit.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 31, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> Hopefully someone will kit these, I could use them occasionally.
> 
> I could never find the right hole saw to cut the slug.
> 
> plasmaman, did you hand make that kit pictured, or do you need a lathe, mill? Did you make any extra?




I was selling the kits minus the switch boot for $15.

Mac


----------



## Lil Jack (Jun 14, 2013)

MAc,


Are you still selling these? Do you offer the mod? 

Thanks,

Jack



cmacclel said:


> I was selling the kits minus the switch boot for $15.
> 
> Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 17, 2013)

Before bumping a 4 year old thread next time you should send a PM. No I no longer do anything related to Maglites.

Mac




Lil Jack said:


> MAc,
> 
> 
> Are you still selling these? Do you offer the mod?
> ...


----------

